# Mum to be...



## Lexielee (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving to Singapore at the beginning of May and am expecting a baby in late June. I am looking to meet other mums who are due round about the same time as me so that our children can make friends and so can I!
Are there any other mums to be who would like to meet for a coffee once I relocate in May?

Alex


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are also a few applicable groups on Meetup.com


----------

